# Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel



## Jinl2c (18. Februar 2014)

*Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Hallo
Ich möchte mein 2. Rechner bisschen aufrüsten für Gaming
Ich zocke LoL, D3, WoW, Aion, CS 1,6 usw
Erste Linie soll nur der Grafikkarte und Netzteil gewechselt werden, bedeute 775 Sockel. Damit ich einigermaßen die Spiele zocken kann, kennt ihr vllt was Gutes für den Sockel?
Mainboard würde ich gern behalten, aber falls es eins gibt wo meine restliche Komponente drauf passt, gerne Vorschläge
Kann ich noch ein SSD einbauen?

Gehäuse
Mini Tower, frag mich nicht welches....

Prozessor
INTEL pentium dualcore E6300 2800MHz 2 MB FSB1066 LGA775 boxed CPU

Board
GIGAbyte G31M-Es2L socket


Festplatte
HDD WD Cavier Blue 500GB 7200rpm 3.0 Gb/s SATA serial ATA 16MB cahe 3,5 Zoll intern RoHS complilant PMR


RAM
2x 2048 MB


Grafikkarte
ZoTAC Geforce 9500GT aktiv <-- Austauschen

DVD brenner
LG GH22NP


Netzteil
Ich tendiere zu be quite 400w
Wieviel zieht mein Rechner überhaupt?


----------



## FireJAde (19. Februar 2014)

Du Hast auf dem Board 
Ein mal PCI Express x16 Slot für die Grafikkarte 

Also kannst du ne Grafikkarte einbauen die PCI-e dabei stehen hat 
Der Sockel ist nur interessant für die CPU 

Neue CPU heißt also in deinem fall wahrscheinlich neues Board


----------



## Heretic (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Hi,

wie schon erwähnt ist der Sockel recht uninteressant. 
Wichtig ist nur , das du ne PCIe Anschluss hast, was aber bei dir kein Problem darstellt.

Ein 400 Watt Netzteil sollte vollkommen ausreichen.

Die CPU zieht sich 65Watt realistisch wahrscheinlich weniger.
Die GPU zieht je nach Modell zwischen 50 und 200 Watt (grob gesagt ohne die Leistungsmonster einbezogen usw)
+20/30Watt für Lüfter Festplatte usw.

Das sind also insgesamt gerade mal die Hälfte die das Netzteil liefern muss. Alles palleti mit 400Watt fährst du gut 

Interessant sind je nach dem was ud ausgeben willst folgende Modelle Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222), be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Goldene Frage jedoch ist Hauptsächlich. Wie viel willst du ausgeben ? Also Grob ?

Weiterhin wichtig. Was für einen Monitor hast du bzw welche auflösung nutz du ?

Daher so ins Blaue geraten.

ca 80 Euro
wäre solche Produktvergleich XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4), MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5, Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, ASUS HD7770-DC-1GD5-V2 Dire Karten einen Blick wert.

Die Karte kommt sogar mit Full HD(wenn vorhanden ) top klar. (Die 7770iger habe ich selber schon 2 mal verbaut)
Würde in bezug auf deine Spiele und der verfügbaren CPU Power auch vollkommen ausreichen.

Wenn man nochmal 20 euro drauf legt bekommt man die neue Generation die nochmal nen guten Schub oben drauf legt. Produktvergleich ASUS R7260X-DC2-1GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R7 260X, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0524-M0NA00), HIS Radeon R7 260X iPower IceQ X² Turbo, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H260XQMT1GD) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ne stärkere Karte ist mMn nicht unbedingt notwenig in bezug auf CPU Power und Spiele.
Je nachdem wie viel du ausgeben möchtest und wie sehr du auf Bildqualtität achtest kann man natürlich noch etwas bessere karten nehmen.
Außerdem ist es ja auch der 2te Rechner ich denk mal du willst da kein vermögen investieren.

Letztendlich noch zur SSD.
Eine SSD kann man immer nachrüsten.
Auch , wenn dein Board noch kein S-ATA 3 unterstützen sollte , ist ein SSD upgrade eine Massive leistungssteigerung.

Aktuell sehr empfehlenswert ist die Crucial M500 in der 128 und 256GB variante. Wobei die 256GB variante mit 100 Euro echt interessant wenn man überlegt das ich damals meine erste 128GB SSD für mehr als das doppelte gekauft habe 

Wenn du das Geld hast nimm auch gleich die 256GB variante.
128GB reichen zwar voll aus (hab ich selber) aber glaub mir du wirst froh sein die 256iger genommen zu haben.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Jinl2c (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Danke
Werde mir r9 270x zulegen. Grund ist, die werde ich später für mein gamer pc nutzen, zwischenstation sozusagen. (Full ha Monitor)
Werde es in 2 einkauftour erledigen. 
1. Tour alles was wieder verwendbar ist sprich grafa, Gehäuse, netzteil usw
2. Tour board und cpu usw

Frage ist der cpu kühler wieder verwendbar? Einbauen ausbauen und einbauen? Alle cpu kühler gleich groß bezug auf Montage an Mainboard.
Ssd kann ich auch verwenden, trotz antike Komponente?


----------



## FireJAde (19. Februar 2014)

CPU kühler muss auch nach Sockel gekauft werden 
Und je nach dem brauchst du noch Wärmeleitpaste 

Neue CPU kühler haben die meist dabei 
Beim aus und wieder einbauen musst du die alte entfernen und neue auftragen


----------



## efdev (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

was für einen kühler hast du den dann kann man dir auch sagen ob dieser auf aktuelle sockel passt.

cpu wäre noch jeder Core2Quad auf deinem board möglich außer der Core2 Extreme QX9770.


----------



## Jinl2c (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

INTEL pentium dualcore E6300 2800MHz 2 MB FSB1066 LGA775 boxed CPU

775 sockel verwende noch standart cpu kühler, der ist aber kaputt
Würde gern ein gutes holen, Voraussetzung der passt später auf h87
Wenn nicht dann was zum überbrückung P/L

Edit: auf core2quard geh ich nicht mehr , i5 auf h87 ist geplant, aber erst graka, Gehäuse, netzteil und vllt cpu kühler


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2014)

Wenn du beim neuen eh nicht übertakten möchtest, dann würde ich dir diesen empfehlen...
http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/produkte/cooling/cpu/freezer-11-lp.html
Den hab ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis schon öfter verbaut und der ist wirklich viel besser, als man glaubt.
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/arctic-cooling-freezer-11-lp-a597865.html


----------



## Jinl2c (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Also mein 775 sockel = h87 was cpu sockel angeht?


----------



## Pixjumper (19. Februar 2014)

Es besteht auch noch die frage, ob dein mainboard mindestens pcie 2.0 besitzt, da meines wissens nach pcie 3.0 (besitzt die r9 270 ) nicht mit 1.0 kompatibel ist. Mein altes 775 system hatte z.B. nur pcie 1.0.


----------



## Jinl2c (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Da kenne ich mich nicht aus. Kann ich das wo nachlesen oder einfach googln...


----------



## Heretic (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*



Jinl2c schrieb:


> Danke
> Werde mir r9 270x zulegen. Grund ist, die  werde ich später für mein gamer pc nutzen, zwischenstation sozusagen.  (Full ha Monitor)



Die Wahl ist ok.
Achte nur darauf eine Version zu kaufen die entsprechend Kühl gehalten wird durch ihr Lüftungssystem.

Diese Biester hier z.B sind d aeinen blick wert : Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE), Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-2GD), Club 3D Radeon R9 270X royalQueen Dual-



Jinl2c schrieb:


> Frage  ist der cpu kühler wieder verwendbar? Einbauen ausbauen und einbauen?  Alle cpu kühler gleich groß bezug auf Montage an Mainboard.



Wie du sagtest nutzt du den Standart Kühler. Dieser wird wohl nicht mehr passen.
Jeder Sockel Typ hat bestimmte Lochabmessungen.
Wenn  du z.B auf den Aktuellen Intel Sockel 1150 wechseln willst müsstest du  einen Kühler nehmen der ein enstprechendes Befestigungskit hat.
Wobei eigendlich sehr viele Kühler Kits für alle aktuellen Sockel besitzen.
Übrings im Falle des 1150 Sockels passen auch 1155 Kühler. Da die beiden Sockel indentische Kühler befestigungen haben.

Wenns was günstiges werden soll kannst du z.B den Lüfter von Cleriker nehmen.
Alternativ gibt es hier noch welche mit denen du ansich jede CPU Kühl bekommst , wenn du nicht übertakten willst :
Produktvergleich Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1), Prolimatech Lynx, Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558), Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die  Lüfter unterstützen soweit auch alle aktuellen Sockel und hätten  Teilweise sogar befestigungsmatrial für ältere Sockel dabei.




Jinl2c schrieb:


> Ssd kann ich auch verwenden, trotz antike Komponente?



Ja.
Einzige Vorraussetzung um das ganze ein wenig Sinnvoll zu machen ist ein S-ATA anschluss.
Da dieser höchstwahrscheinlich vorhanden ist.
Kaufen und Spaß haben. 
Selbst  bei sehr alten PC die recht langsam sind kann eine SSD durchaus je nach  anwendungsgebiet einiges an beschleunigung rausholen.
Und deine Komponenten sind jetzt auch noch nicht soooo alt. Das lohnt sich also aufjedenfall.




Jinl2c schrieb:


> Also mein 775 sockel = h87 was cpu sockel angeht?



Meinst du ob die H87 Boards den Sockel 775 unterstüzen ?
Nein.

Die H87 Boards unterstüzen nur CPUs für den 1150 Intel Sockel.
Genauso wie die Z87 Boards.

Die Vorgänger H77 und Z77 können nur mit CPU´s für den Sockel 1155 von Intel bestückt werden.

usw. Der 775 Sockel ist veraltet , für diesen Sockel werden keine Neuen CPUs gebaut.

Wenn du daher einen Modernen Sockel haben willst.
Bist du mit einem H87 Board schonmal gut dran.
Der endsprechede i5 müsste dann für den Sockel 1150 geeignet sein.
Daher kommt z.B nur der i5-4570 in frage.
Erkennen  kannst du das in dem Falle daran , dass der Sockel Intels 4 Generation  darstellt und daher alle CPUs für den Sockel 1150 die 4000 im Namen tragen.
Bei den Xeon CPUs erkennt man das leider nicht immer so leicht.

Du kannst bei Geizhals auch selber mal durchstöbern : http://geizhals.de/?cat=cpu1150&xf=590_boxed~1133_Core+i5-4000#xf_top

übrings. Bitte kein "Tray" kaufne !!!



Pixjumper schrieb:


> Es besteht auch noch die frage, ob dein mainboard mindestens pcie 2.0 besitzt, da meines wissens nach pcie 3.0 (besitzt die r9 270 ) nicht mit 1.0 kompatibel ist. Mein altes 775 system hatte z.B. nur pcie 1.0.



PCIe ist in erster Linie abwärtskompertible.
Normalerweise sollte das Funktionieren sollte es wirklich PCIe 1 sein.
Es kann natürlich in einzelnen Fällen zu Problemen kommen.
Das ist dann aber meist ein problem was durch weitere Faktoren zustande kommt.
Du könntest genauso eine PCIe 1 Grafikkarte an einen PCIe 3 Anschluss hängen.

Ich würde es daher einfach Probieren die Chancen stechen nicht schlecht das es reibungslos Klappt.

Aus leistungstechnischer Sicht bewegen wir uns auch noch in milden Gefielden.
An leistung verlieren wirst du nur wenige Prozent. Das ist aber mMn Verkraftbar. Wenn bald ehh die CPU+ Board gewechselt werden.

MfG Heretic


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

@ TE: mach doch nicht 3 threads in 3 tagen zum gleichen thema auf,
immer mit aufrüsten c2d e6300 und geforce 9500gt...


----------



## jbls (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Hallo,

also wenn du einen Gaming-PC zusammenbaust, denn rate ich nicht zu eienr 7770 bzw. R9 270X. Ich würde eher etwas raten in Richtung R9 280X oder GTX 760.


----------



## Izarak (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Die R9 270X ist aber deutlich schneller als die HD 7770.
Warum sollte er die nicht nehmen?Die hat für den Preis ordentlich Dampf unter der Haube!
Und ich glaube dass seine CPU eine 280X ausbremsen würde...
Die GTX 760 hat ein schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Pixjumper (20. Februar 2014)

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst so spät wieder melde.
Nochmal zu der pci problematik
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express
Weiter unten ist ne tabelle, in der man die kompatiblität nachlesen kann. 
Ich habe mal auf der Herstellerseite nachgesehen, aber ich hab leider keine pci e version für dein Mainboard gefunden :/


----------



## jbls (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche neue Grafikkarte für 775 Sockel*

Warum er eine Graka mit mehr Dampf kaufen soll? Ganz einfach: er will die zwar für seinen Zweitrechner benutzen erstmal,aber er will sie später für sienen Gaming-PC benutzen, also muss eine Karte mit mehr Dampf her. 
Zur PCI-E Problemtmatik: Es ist so, man kann Problemlos PCI-E 3.0 Karten an PCI-E 2.0 u.ä. betreiben.


----------

